# Deactivate "resetmykindle"?



## Royjoy16 (Jun 14, 2010)

Recently, my kindle 3 has constantly been reset by others as a prank using the "resetmykindle" method. Its where "resetmykindle" is typed into the password field, and the kindle resets. I am wondering is there any way for me to deactivate this feature, or password protect the reset feature on my kindle. Any help is appreciated.


----------

